
Netflix might be overcharging you if you are a frequent traveller - duman
I thought there might be other people like me on HN who travel a lot for work so I want to share my experience with Netflix&#x27;s unfair charging policy.
I live in Turkey but I travel a lot for business and seems like I&#x27;ve created my Netlix account with Standard plan when I was in Poland 2 years ago. Today I have just noticed that Standard plan is 27.99 Turkish Lira in Turkey but I&#x27;ve been charged 43 Polish Zloty since 2 years and it is equal to 71 Turkish Lira. I wouldn&#x27;t mind if it was a small amount but since the difference is quite big, I&#x27;ve contacted customer service for a refund but they refused to return the extra money I&#x27;ve been paying and I&#x27;m told that there is nothing they can do to compensate this unfair charge which is quite disappointing to me.<p>So, please check where you created your Netflix account if you don&#x27;t want to be charged unfairly.
======
ryan_j_naughton
There is nothing unfair about this. They have different prices for different
countries and different offerings for different countries.

~~~
duman
There is nothing wrong with charging different prices for different countries.
The problem is I'm living in Turkey most of the time and my bank is a Turkish
bank but I have been charged in Polish Zloty all these time. I don't think
they would let me pay less if I created my account in a country 2 years ago
where price was 2,5 times cheaper than my original country.

